# couple pics of Eukanuba dock diving



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

I was so happy to be able to see the dock diving dogs at Eukanuba! This was my first time taking pics of these guys, got the timing down on one of the pics but they are not in the right order. One of my goldens would be perfect for this. He is a springboard. He can already jump canals and he is not yet 18mo. Can anyone tell me the age at which you can compete?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

How cool is that?!!!!
Thanks for the pictures...sounds like you enjoyed yourself..


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Some of those dogs really catch some air. Cool pictures.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for the pics! My Gunner loves dock diving but doesn't get the chance to do it very often.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I think min age for competition is 6 months.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Yup... minimum age is 6 months!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Dallas will be 18mo's next month. He is intact, will that make a difference?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks like tons of fun! My boys love to dock jump, but we only get out maybe once a year. I need to find out when the get back to town!


----------

